# That (expensive) show season is coming up - need advice! & exciting news!



## BunnyPilgrimCritter3 (Oct 31, 2011)

Okay so I had a schooling show today at my barn with my friend and it was SO fun!!!!! . Okay so the pony I rode on the flat was going SOOOO well until she spooked and basically didn't calm down (she doesn't like other horses...) so hehe came last in that (I don't mind though - good experience!) And then in the jumping I was riding my FAVORITE PONY IN THE ENTIRE WORLD OF THIS UNIVERSE and we had AN AMAZING ROUND (one of my best ever!!) and... WON 1ST PLACE !! YAYYYY :-o:-o Okay so what I actually wanted to say - this year me and my friends are ready for some serious showing but these things are EX-PEN-SIVE!! Does anyone have any ideas (already might do some dog walking and babysitting) for me to make some money to help my parents out with showing... (No I am not poor but I have two siblings in college and I don't want to be one of those people who expect their parents to pay for everything) btw I'm 13 so my options might be kind of limited... Thanks (especially to those people who actually read the whole thing!!)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Can you clip horses? Pull manes? Lots of owners will pay you to do that for them if they don't have time to do it themselves.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

aluminum is fetching decent prices, sounds odd, but you can collect alot of cans quick if you are around soda or beer drinkers, cans at a recycle center should fetch about 90 cents a lb, also any shooting ranges nearby ? Although the word is out and most ranges keep it, you might get a handle on buckets of used brass,. Also decent money at a recyclers.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

find other people at your barn or that you know who are going to shows and groom for them you can also clean tack for people, clip and do manes if you know how, dog sit, mow grass, and do odd jobs like that for people


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Collecting cans/soda bottles is a great idea! I know we get a lot of money from ours. We crush them so that they take up less room. Soda bottles here can be returned for a nickle a piece.


----------

